# Feb. 16-19 Bodega Dunes



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I just made reservations, so spots are available


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Have fun! It's a great place. I hope you have good weather then.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We will be in Jalama at that time. So yeah, let's hope for clear skies


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We will be in Jalama at that time. So yeah, let's hope for clear skies


Group area Jim or just going for it??
I miss that place







Would you have a Jalama Burger for me??


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Annual Presidents day fly fishing excursion to Bishop.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> We will be in Jalama at that time. So yeah, let's hope for clear skies


Group area Jim or just going for it??
I miss that place







Would you have a Jalama Burger for me??
[/quote]

Group area "C" with 4 families. I will indeed enjoy one extra Jalama burger in your honor


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We'd love to go also. Just have to see if the DH can get the days off. We love that campground!
Chabbie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's great, I hope it works out! This will be our first trip there, so we're looking forward to it and the kids are hoping they'll get to play in the sand


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Scrib said:


> That's great, I hope it works out! This will be our first trip there, so we're looking forward to it and the kids are hoping they'll get to play in the sand


We mostly dry camp and have camped in the two lower loops which tend to have much more sand than the upper loop. We actually like the upper loop (sites # 1-21) better than the other loops since we were tracking a ton of sand in the trailer. You can drive around the campground when you get there and usually pick your own site. 
I don't want to scare you, but we were there Dec 26th during a high wind storm (a really unusual storm)and several tree branches fell. We were fortunate that none hit our trailer or our TV. You will really enjoy it there! Hope we can make it.
Where in San Jose are you? We were born and raised there.
Chabbie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wish i was going I would love to see that area, I have never been there. I have spent a lot of time in Point Reyes and Fort Bragg/Mendocino ares but not in between. It is on my list of places to go to. I also want to go to Patrick's Points someday. Hope you have a great time, take lots of pictures and share them with us and let us knwo how it is there.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Got sand? You bet'cha! We've made it a policy to take off your shoes outside, then we put on a pair of slippers and this has helped to *greatly* reduce the "stuff" that's tracked in. Here's a picture from the lower loop this past November when I went with just my son.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Got sand? You bet'cha! We've made it a policy to take off your shoes outside, then we put on a pair of slippers and this has helped to *greatly* reduce the "stuff" that's tracked in. Here's a picture from the lower loop this past November when I went with just my son.


Thanks for the picture







Looks like a nice place to camp at. I was wondering what route you go to get there?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Got sand? You bet'cha! We've made it a policy to take off your shoes outside, then we put on a pair of slippers and this has helped to *greatly* reduce the "stuff" that's tracked in.


Keeping the door shut helps alot too huh?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

*N7OQ* - thanks! Basically it's real easy. I take I-80 to Vallejo than west on hwy 37 towards Marine World. Hwy 37 is real nice now that a year or two ago they completed the bypass. Follow 37 to Lakeville hwy. (this is a shortcut instead of taking hwy 37 all the way to hwy 101). Essentially this is a major intersection with a signal light. Make a right. Follow this 2-lane road right into Petaluma. This road goes underneath hwy 101 and becomes Lakeville street. Make a left on Washington street which becomes Bodega ave. Just follow Bodega ave. right out of town. After several miles the road becomes Valley Ford rd. This will take you right into the town of Bodega Bay. The campground is just north of town on the left. You can also go to maps.google.com and click on the 'Directions' tab and enter your city and Bodega Bay and you'll see what I mean. Also on google maps, you can go to the satellite view and see the Bodega Bay area that way. We went to a beautiful beach just a couple of miles north of town.

In my picture, just visible over my truck in the background is a restroom/shower building. It appears to have been recently refurbished and we used it for showers one night just to conserve our water.

Oh, almost forgot. There is fresh water just past the entrance station on the right and a dump station too. I towed there with an almost empty water fresh water tank and filled up when we arrived. No sense carrying the water when it's available at the campground.

*Skippershe* - shut and *locked*!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> *N7OQ* - thanks! Basically it's real easy. I take I-80 to Vallejo than west on hwy 37 towards Marine World. Hwy 37 is real nice now that a year or two ago they completed the bypass. Follow 37 to Lakeville hwy. (this is a shortcut instead of taking hwy 37 all the way to hwy 101). Essentially this is a major intersection with a signal light. Make a right. Follow this 2-lane road right into Petaluma. This road goes underneath hwy 101 and becomes Lakeville street. Make a left on Washington street which becomes Bodega ave. Just follow Bodega ave. right out of town. After several miles the road becomes Valley Ford rd. This will take you right into the town of Bodega Bay. The campground is just north of town on the left. You can also go to maps.google.com and click on the 'Directions' tab and enter your city and Bodega Bay and you'll see what I mean. Also on google maps, you can go to the satellite view and see the Bodega Bay area that way. We went to a beautiful beach just a couple of miles north of town.
> 
> In my picture, just visible over my truck in the background is a restroom/shower building. It appears to have been recently refurbished and we used it for showers one night just to conserve our water.
> 
> ...


Herb, thanks for the directions, I will print them out and put them in our camping folder. My map program had me going up I think hwy 12 close to Napa then 101 north then over but never having driven this road I'm hesitant to do so. I have driven 37 when i go to Point Reyes so I know it is a good road. The google had me using 37 but all the way to Navato to 101 but I see where Lakeville Hwy is a nice short cut taking you around Navato.

Thanks for taking the time to write out the directions,
Bill


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

You're welcome Bill. I've driven hwy 12 before, it's OK, but an easier drive is the hwy 37 route.


----------

